# MyCyclingLog down again?



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2014)

Anyone else experiencing problems? It won't load and all I get is the following error message:


```
Catchable fatal error: Object of class MDB2_Error could not be converted to string in /home/mikwatdotcom/mycyclinglog.com/common/util/session.inc.php on line 59
```


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2014)

This really shouldn't be in site support as MCL is nothing to do with CC.

But no, it's working fine for me.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2014)

Is for me as well, albeit rather slowly. Someone must have kicked the server.


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2014)

Working now but was down earlier, for me at least


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2014)

Ah, I see, it was the shock of potsy uploading some miles...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2014)

Was down for a while this morning for me


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Ah, I see, it was the shock of potsy uploading some miles...


I've just wheeled the bike out from under the stairs to my 'work area' not sure I would class it as a ride though


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2014)

That's timely - I was just about to go and check MCL. Hmm, it did seem slightly slow to respond ...

Typical ... I take 4 years to get ahead of my MCL target, and promptly come down with a cold which keeps me off the bike for over a week! Now I am 30 miles behind, and I reckon it will be at least 3 or 4 days before I feel well enough to ride again.

Oh well, one 150 mile week would get me back on track!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2014)

My ticker's not updated itself though...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jul 2014)

On the bright side you get to remain in 26th place for a while longer!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> On the bright side you get to remain in 26th place for a while longer!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


>


better start getting those miles in... I have a big month ahead of me...


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2014)

That's fighting talk that is.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> That's fighting talk that is.


I have decided to cycle to the south of wales and back rather than sit in a car for 2 days... and a former cc'er is threatening to get me around my first +100 miler route next week , plus I have a commute over to M/C for a hospital appointment on Monday and my usual commute of Tuesday... and yes, mcl is a touch slower than normal but then so is my broadband because it is raining again... mind you I have typed all of this and mcl has still not responded or loaded yet!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2014)

Now down for me as well


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jul 2014)

yep - down for me as well



> *Catchable fatal error*: Object of class MDB2_Error could not be converted to string in */home/mikwatdotcom/mycyclinglog.com/common/util/session.inc.php* on line *59*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2014)

Now working for me again


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was down for a while this morning for me



Nearly 10,000 miles so far. Feck me..... Well done.


----------



## jayonabike (5 Jul 2014)

Just tried to log on and got 404 not found


----------



## jayonabike (5 Jul 2014)

I've said it before, milage logging should be a feature of CycleChat. I know it would be a pain in the arse transferring everyone's data over but there must be a way.....


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jul 2014)

It seems to be down again for me, which is annoying as I think my ride yesterday might have taken my trike to 20,000 lifetime miles.

I shall have to be patient!


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Jul 2014)

Still down for me...not that I do that much, but it's fun to see MrsA_T's mileage and speed increasing on the tandem!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2014)

Still working for me, just uploaded a ride.


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2014)

Yep working again now


----------



## Saluki (5 Jul 2014)

It's fine for me. It was OK yesterday for me too.


----------



## jayonabike (5 Jul 2014)

Yep, working fine now


----------



## paul04 (5 Jul 2014)

Just tried it 5 minutes ago(5.25pm), and it's working fine.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jul 2014)

Not working for me still - maybe it doesn't like my German IP Address for some reason!


----------



## snorri (5 Jul 2014)

Got onto the site but it's running so slowly I gave up on attempting to input data.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Jul 2014)

And it's down again.


----------



## derrick (5 Jul 2014)

Working fine now.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Jul 2014)

Logged a ride but then it packed in...


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jul 2014)

Just tried again and got a 404 Not Found.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2014)

needs to pop 50p in the meter...


----------



## andsaw (6 Jul 2014)

Whats going on with it, it keeps happening to me regularly, and its gone today.


----------



## antnee (6 Jul 2014)

Hello all Is it just me, or is everybody thats linked in the my cycling Log beining timed out and not be able to log their mileages I have been havig this problem for the last three days. though having said that I did get to log on this morning and update it.
Thanks


----------



## paul04 (6 Jul 2014)

There is another thread on this, I could log on yesterday, but the website is down again today, might just be for the weekend.

The other thread
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mycyclinglog-down-again.159814/post-3164895


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jul 2014)

Well I finally managed to put the last four rides on it today.

It turns out I have done 19,920.66 miles on my ICE Sprint so by the end of the week I ought to have hit the 20k mark. The problem is that I am now working in kilometres so it's not very obvious!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Jul 2014)

up and running again (and quite fast!)


----------



## antnee (7 Jul 2014)

Thank you Paul for the reply, I thought there there would be! I did type into the search box but couldn't find anything later than april of this year!
I did manage to update some of my miles yesterday morning so perhaps its working now but will go to the other thread and peruse that.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2014)

That's probably because you put spaces between the words - search for mycyclinglog and the other thread turns up!


----------



## antnee (8 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> That's probably because you put spaces between the words - search for mycyclinglog and the other thread turns up!


 Yes thinking about it I'm pretty sure that would have been the case. losing the plot already!


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jul 2014)

It's kaputed again.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (21 Jul 2014)

Good to know it's not just me who cannae get it to work


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2014)

yup... still down...
but as always.. should be up again soon.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2014)

Back up and running


----------



## paul04 (22 Jul 2014)

It has been working well for quite a few months now, maybe the warm weather getting to there computers. just up loaded todays miles and working fine (for now)


----------



## AlanT82 (23 Jul 2014)

Anyone else still having problems or is it just me? I haven't been able to get connected to the site from my PC at work at all this week and accessing it from home last night was fairly slow.

Can anyone recommend any alternatives to MyCyclingLog?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2014)

AlanT82 said:


> Anyone else still having problems or is it just me? I haven't been able to get connected to the site from my PC at work at all this week and accessing it from home last night was fairly slow.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any alternatives to MyCyclingLog?




Working fine for me


----------



## AlanT82 (23 Jul 2014)

How strange. I've deleted my temporary internet files and cookies and still no joy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2014)

down again for me, going to watch tdf highlights, hopefully it will be back on by the time they finish


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2014)

Yup, down again


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2014)

Quick!! It's back up again.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2014)

I've not been able to access it for two days now, does anyone else have a problem !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (16 Aug 2014)

Still down  and been like that a few days now here too


----------



## al-fresco (16 Aug 2014)

Yep - down here too - haven't been able to get on since Wednesday 13th August.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Aug 2014)

@Shaun Time for mileage logging on CycleChat........


----------



## andsaw (16 Aug 2014)

I not been able for 2 days now, getting sick of it, its been going offline for days before this incident, i even sent an email a little while ago never got an answer and thats naughty, i 2nd logging on here as well.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> @Shaun Time for mileage logging on CycleChat........


That's a good suggestion!

Make it an optional extra, charge an annual fee of a few pounds, get a few thousand of us to sign up, and that could be a nice little earner ...


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> That's a good suggestion!
> 
> Make it an optional extra, charge an annual fee of a few pounds, get a few thousand of us to sign up, and that could be a nice little earner ...




Yup, would be more then happy to pay.
Though I would miss the competition with non Cycle Chat riders. I do look at the top 100 a lot.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Aug 2014)

Would also happily pay a few quid


----------



## The Jogger (16 Aug 2014)

AlanT82 said:


> Anyone else still having problems or is it just me? I haven't been able to get connected to the site from my PC at work at all this week and accessing it from home last night was fairly slow.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any alternatives to MyCyclingLog?




www.fetcheveryone.com

Great site for logging your runs and cycling. You can download straight from your garmin etc.


----------



## toptom (17 Aug 2014)

It's still down I've got 2 rides to log now


----------



## anweledig (17 Aug 2014)

Same problem here - no access at present. Pity because I like the graphs of activity compared across years and I have 4 years of data on there. It gives me:

*Fatal error*: Call to undefined method MDB2_Error::numRows() in */home/mikwatdotcom/mycyclinglog.com/common/util/session.inc.php* on line *60*

Watch the site I suppose


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Aug 2014)

andsaw said:


> I not been able for 2 days now, getting sick of it, its been going offline for days before this incident, i even sent an email a little while ago never got an answer and thats naughty, i 2nd logging on here as well.


I had the same. After technical issues with MCL a few years ago, I made numerous attempts to contact the site's admin Michael Watts, using Facebook, his personal page's contact form, etc. but never any reply. I get the strong impression he just doesn't care about MCL anymore, and couldn't be bothered responding to support requests. So I stopped using MCL.


----------



## PpPete (17 Aug 2014)

Bizarrely the thingy on the sig line still works?


----------



## taximan (18 Aug 2014)

Has my 'cycling log' gone offline, Whenever I try to log in all I get is the following message.


*'Fatal error*: Call to undefined method MDB2_Error::numRows() in */home/mikwatdotcom/mycyclinglog.com/common/util/session.inc.php* on line *60'*


----------



## helston90 (18 Aug 2014)

Not sure what the problem is but if it makes you feel any better I get the same message!


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Aug 2014)

Any news @Auntie Helen ?


----------



## arallsopp (18 Aug 2014)

Hmmm.. Scary. In my limited experience, "Call to undefined method MDB2_Error::numRows()" normally means the database query has an invalid or missing column name in it. Database schemas tend not to morph arbitrarily, so If the database is no longer the shape the front end thinks it is, I suspect things have gone rather badly wrong. Not to say it won't come back, but its a much scarier error that a failed connection to the database. The database is there.. but the front end doesn't recognise it.


----------



## al-fresco (18 Aug 2014)

I'll miss it if it doesn't come back - such a simple thing but it's been hugely motivational for me over the last couple of years.


----------



## Brandane (18 Aug 2014)

al-fresco said:


> I'll miss it if it doesn't come back - such a simple thing but it's been hugely motivational for me over the last couple of years.


Me too. Over 4 years/12k miles of rides were logged on MCL, including details of tours.
I have one of those Gamin doofers but I can't be bothered using it for every ride; I tend to just use it on longer rides or new routes I haven't been on before. On tour it gets used until the battery dies, i.e. after day 2. Come back MCL .


----------



## tarwheel (18 Aug 2014)

I've been using mycyclinglog.com as my primary data base for riding mileage, time and bike maintenance for close to 10 years. What a shame if the site has closed. I have no way to reconstruct the data, although I do track yearly mileage totals in other ways. I have been unable to access the site since last week and I'm getting the same message reported by others.

I opened new accounts with bikejournal.com and strava today so I can continue tracking cycling data going forward. Bike Journal seems the closest to My Cycling Log in overall features and usability.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Aug 2014)

Well I came here for an answer and got one...MCL is dead, long live....OH wait a minute....bugger.


----------



## Saluki (18 Aug 2014)

It's been dead for a few days now. A shame as I found it very motivational.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2014)

it bloody well be back up and running even for some of us to download our info. After all, some of us actually paid a donation again this year.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2014)

Mr MCL might be very ill, dead, or dealing with some serious crap in his life at the moment so we ought to cut him some slack for a while.

If he wants to stop running the site though, he should stop taking donations and make an announcement that users should download their data ASAP.

I just remembered doing a backup on 17th June, but I will have lost a lot of rides worth of data since then.


----------



## jayonabike (19 Aug 2014)

It's back up. Time to screen shot your data before it goes again


----------



## al-fresco (19 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> It's back up. Time to screen shot your data before it goes again



Glad to see it back - and it's running more quickly than it has been of late. Good idea that Jay - a monthly screenshot could save a lot of angst.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> It's back up. Time to screen shot your data before it goes again


or you could make your life easier and export it to a csv file!


----------



## tarwheel (19 Aug 2014)

It's working for me too, but I'm going to start logging miles at bikejournal.com as well and probably switch over completely next year. I think that you can download the data at mycyclinglog.com, and I plan to do that if possible. I understand that issues come up and the site is free, but the operator could at least post a message on the site explaining what happened. Nothing yet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2014)

Must get home and get my data updated


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (19 Aug 2014)

Just updated my account


----------



## coffeejo (24 Aug 2014)

I keep a detailed spreadsheet on my laptop and only load mileage to MCL. TBH, I only do that for the ticker.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Sep 2014)

Seems to be kaput again.  

My bad, I was only thinking yesterday how quick it seems at the moment.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (12 Sep 2014)

Was working ok at lunchtime,I updated just in time by looks of it


----------



## jayonabike (12 Sep 2014)

Just tried logging on, all ok now


----------



## coffeejo (12 Sep 2014)

GlasgowGaryH said:


> Was working ok at lunchtime,I updated just in time by looks of it





jayonabike said:


> Just tried logging on, all ok now


Oh 

I keep getting this error page:


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2014)

Working fine for me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2014)

I've just updated okay, but struggled this morning to get on


----------



## DCLane (26 Sep 2014)

Looks like it's down again ...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2014)

yup..


----------



## jayonabike (27 Sep 2014)

Back up this morning


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Oct 2014)

I've just noticed that it doesn't seem to be recording tags now (which I use for rides I do with others). Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> I've just noticed that it doesn't seem to be recording tags now (which I use for rides I do with others). Anyone else noticed this?


Ooh yes, hasn't since 20 Oct. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## Ian193 (26 Oct 2014)

I was only using it for the ticker now changed to my veloviewer one which doesn't seem to be working correctly


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Oct 2014)

I've got a tag from 22 October but haven't tried once since except for this morning. Very annoying!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2014)

Ian193 said:


> I was only using it for the ticker now changed to my veloviewer one which doesn't seem to be working correctly


you have copied the wrong bit of code into the signature... you need the BB code version - the last option


----------



## Ian193 (26 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you have copied the wrong bit of code into the signature... you need the BB code version - the last option



Oh silly me thanks I'll change it so it's correct


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2014)

Ian193 said:


> Oh silly me thanks I'll change it so it's correct


It's not your fault, so please don't apologise. 
I found out by trial and error but that is the IT Engineer in me... keep trying the combinations until you get what you are after. I now just remember it as the bottom option (I had to go back to the site to look up which bit of code it was!)


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2014)

Looks like it's down again. The MDB2 error isn't great news either.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2014)

I'm getting the same error page as usual.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2014)

Uncanny how it's always down when I have miles to log, sure I've done a few thousand more than it shows due to forgetting to go back and add them


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2014)

I am on over 3,000 hilly, non-commuting miles so far this year, which I am pretty pleased with considering what happened healthwise 2012-2013! I don't want to risk losing my data so I did a backup yesterday, just in case ...


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2014)

@ColinJ - how do you do a back-up from there?

My concern is that I've got all my maintenance records for every bike on it, which is really helpful.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2014)

DCLane said:


> @ColinJ - how do you do a back-up from there?
> 
> My concern is that I've got all my maintenance records for every bike on it, which is really helpful.


I have to remind myself every time because it isn't obvious.

D'oh - the reason you are asking me is because MCL is playing up, so what do I do but try to log in to check which page the backup link is on! 

There is a link on one of the pages to save a CSV file with your data in and the link is in the top right corner of the page. I think it might be the 'View' page, but I won't be able to check until MCL makes a comeback, assuming that it _does_!


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Oct 2014)

It's in the Report page - but doesn't include tags in the CSV file annoyingly.


----------



## velovoice (28 Oct 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's in the Report page - but doesn't include tags in the CSV file annoyingly.


Also, annoyingly, doesn't include "which bike".


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Tyke site is back up but the tags are not working giving an error message but updating your distance despite the error.


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2014)

Can't set a default bike at the mo.

I've set up a new account on bikejournal.com, not sure if that's more reliable or not


----------



## derrick (3 Nov 2014)

Mine has not updated for weeks. At least strava logs my social ride, did not want to use it for commutes.


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2014)

Struggled to log a ride earlier but managed it now, seems that the tagging feature is still broken but at least the mileage is still there.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2014)

martint235 said:


> Can't set a default bike at the mo.
> 
> I've set up a new account on bikejournal.com, not sure if that's more reliable or not




A good few Cycle Chatters used to use Bikejournal a good few years back, but most got peeved with all the ads.


----------



## jayonabike (3 Nov 2014)

If only there was a cycling based website, say a forum where there was a new feature of mileage logging


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> A good few Cycle Chatters used to use Bikejournal a good few years back, but most got peeved with all the ads.


Ah. Didn't know that. Will do double entry for a bit and see which I prefer.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2014)

jayonabike said:


> If only there was a cycling based website, say a forum where there was a new feature of mileage logging


C'mon @Shaun! There's got to be a few geeks lovely people on here who would be up for the challenge of developing one?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> C'mon @Shaun! There's got to be a few geeks lovely people on here who would be up for the challenge of developing one?


Yes, I second that, @Shaun. This would I think be a very popular addition to the CC site .

Personally, I got fed up with MyCyclingLog a few years ago, when I had technical issues with it. I tried contacting Michael Watts, the site's owner, on both the MCL site's feedback form, and on Facebook (where Mr Watts claimed he would respond to any feedback), and never got a reply. It's clear this guy couldn't care less about the MCL site any more.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2014)

victor said:


> Personally, I got fed up with MyCyclingLog a few years ago, when I had technical issues with it. I tried contacting Michael Watts, the site's owner, on both the MCL site's feedback form, and on Facebook (where Mr Watts claimed he would respond to any feedback), and never got a reply. *It's clear this guy couldn't care less about the MCL site any more.*


Well, to be fair, we don't know what is going on in his life ... He might be seriously ill (or dead!), or he might be caring for an elderly parent with Alzheimer's, or something else which is preventing him running MCL properly.

He might care about the site a lot but not have the time or energy to maintain it. If that is the case though, it might be better to just hand it over to somebody else who could keep it running reliably, and maybe even develop it further.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Well, to be fair, we don't know what is going on in his life ... He might be seriously ill (or dead!), or he might be caring for an elderly parent with Alzheimer's, or something else which is preventing him running MCL properly.
> 
> He might care about the site a lot but not have the time or energy to maintain it. If that is the case though, it might be better to just hand it over to somebody else who could keep it running reliably, and maybe even develop it further.




No excuse. Some of us have paid money when he asked so he could keep it going. It doesn't take a minute to let people know when it will be fixed. Of course.. if he's dead.. then there you go.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Well, to be fair, we don't know what is going on in his life ... He might be seriously ill (or dead!), or he might be caring for an elderly parent with Alzheimer's, or something else which is preventing him running MCL properly.
> 
> He might care about the site a lot but not have the time or energy to maintain it. If that is the case though, it might be better to just hand it over to somebody else who could keep it running reliably, and maybe even develop it further.


He's a senior software engineer at Strava Inc., so whatever his personal life is doing, it doesn't seem to be preventing that job. I'm justifiably annoyed with him, because he could have given a response to my numerous contact attempts, even a short "sorry, don't have time to attend to your query", but instead I just got no response at all.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2014)

I didn't know anything about him, but if he has been taking money rather than just running MCL as a hobby then fair enough, he should emerge and say something about what is going on!


----------



## Fubar (5 Nov 2014)

Was going to post and ask why my mileage was not updating - looks like there is no need...

Someone recommended VeloViewer to me at the weekend, takes all your rides from Strava? Anyone use it??


----------



## coffeejo (5 Nov 2014)

The "new" (they've been going for a while now!) MCL tickers as developed courtesy of @Shaun work beautifully without any problems.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Nov 2014)

To use the new MCL ticker, edit your signature, select the icon on the right hand side to use BB editor and use this code:


```
[ATTACH=full]282646[/ATTACH]
```

Change "username" to your MCL username and 12345 to your mileage target.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> The "new" (they've been going for a while now!) MCL tickers as developed courtesy of @Shaun work beautifully without any problems.




Actually, developed by @TimO
And the normal ticker is designed by a chap called Lock who has nothing at all to do with MCL.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Actually, developed by @TimO
> And the normal ticker is designed by a chap called Lock who has nothing at all to do with MCL.


Memory's not what it was  though a couple of people have said that the original ticker isn't updating unless I misunderstood the posts?


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Memory's not what it was  though a couple of people have said that the original ticker isn't updating unless I misunderstood the posts?


My original ticker didn't appear to be updating so I've used the code you posted earlier & now it is up to date so thank you.


----------



## velovoice (6 Nov 2014)

Seems to be up and running again this morning. Still no tags though.


----------



## TimO (6 Nov 2014)

I've not been able to get through to MyCyclingLogs for a couple of days. Currently I'm getting Error 524 from CloudFlare, which appears to mean that the web server is taking too long to respond, which isn't good.

I think my Ticker will just use the last cached value it has, if it can't get a response from the website. I need to consider writing an equivalent of the MyCyclingLogs website, which could be far more tightly integrated with the Ticker, but as usual RealLife [TM] has been getting in the way. Shaun did give me a password to access the MySQL server, so we can certainly store the information on that, and conveniently, I've been hacking away using MySQL on one of our servers at work recently, so have become more familiar with it.

I'll have to dig out the details, and see if I can get a little proof-of-concept Mickey-Mouse version working. It would actually make the Ticker code far easier, since I wouldn't have to scrape the website and run RegEx's against it, as I have to do with MyCyclingLog, since that has a very poor API, which is totally unsuitable for our purposes. With a Ticker and MyCyclingLogs equivalent on the same website, they can both talk directly to the MySQL server, and doing things like pulling the last years worth of numbers (or last week, or last month ...) becomes relatively trivial, just a suitably crafted SELECT statement.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Nov 2014)

Tis working ok on myiPad.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Tis working ok on myiPad.


It WORKED ok on your iPad - it seems to change from minute to minute! Sometimes it works normally, sometimes it works very slowly, and often it doesn't work at all ...

I have started backing up my data after every ride, which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I have started backing up my data after every ride, which is a bit of a pain.


I have a spreadsheet on my computer which is my main record. I view MCL and Garmin Connect as incidental to that.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I have a spreadsheet on my computer which is my main record. I view MCL and Garmin Connect as incidental to that.


Given that I am using MCL mainly for my own benefit, I might as well do the same thing! (I was in the CC MCL group but dropped out of it when I got ill and stopped riding, and never got round to rejoining.)

Actually, I forgot - I was going to build a website to feature my local routes (road rides, offroad rides, and walks). I bought a domain to use for the project but then life/near-death got in the way.

Blow MCL - I'll go DIY!


----------



## derrick (6 Nov 2014)

Help i have lost my ticker, can it be saved.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Nov 2014)

derrick said:


> Help i have lost my ticker, can it be saved.


Are you a member of the CC group on MCL? If so, is your username on MCL different to your CC one? Make sure you use the MCL username.


----------



## derrick (6 Nov 2014)

Sorted.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Nov 2014)

Ooh, 2 miles!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It WORKED ok on your iPad - it seems to change from minute to minute! Sometimes it works normally, sometimes it works very slowly, and often it doesn't work at all ...
> 
> I have started backing up my data after every ride, which is a bit of a pain.


Nope t'is still working just added my 15 miles to it wi' nay bother.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Nope t'is still working just added my 15 miles to it wi' nay bother.




Same as me.. works fine. (Apart from the tags)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Nope t'is still working just added my 15 miles to it wi' nay bother.


Ha! Not working already....I spoke too soon.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Ha! Not working already....I spoke too soon.




Working for me.
Just added a test mileage, uploaded ok and deleted ok.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2014)

Not working here either, must be a north/south divide


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Not working here either, must be a north/south divide




Just tried again, still working, took a little while, but uploaded, then deleted ok.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Nov 2014)

Working again....Colin's was right intermittent.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Just tried again, still working, took a little while, but uploaded, then deleted ok.


Yeah just managed to log last night's commute, won't need to use it again for a few days


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2014)

@TimO - if you do manage to do a CC version, one of the best features for me is the bike maintainance record information. It helps me work out how long components have lasted / when to plan maintainance.


----------



## TimO (7 Nov 2014)

DCLane said:


> @TimO - if you do manage to do a CC version, one of the best features for me is the bike maintainance record information. It helps me work out how long components have lasted / when to plan maintainance.


Yes, that's something I try and use too, so it would certainly be retained.

The biggest problem for me, probably isn't the code to control the actual information itself, it's things like the CSS and how that relates to the look of the site, as well as Javascript for silly things like automagically inserting tags into that field when you click on recently used ones. It's not that I can't write Javascript (or more exactly "borrow" code, which I can then tweak!), it's the effort of making sure it works with as many browsers as possible. For that reason it may be slightly less user friendly initially, I'll err on the side of using HTML code that I know will work pretty much anywhere rather than trying to be too clever.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2014)

TimO said:


> Yes, that's something I try and use too, so it would certainly be retained.
> 
> The biggest problem for me, probably isn't the code to control the actual information itself, it's things like the CSS and how that relates to the look of the site, as well as Javascript for silly things like automagically inserting tags into that field when you click on recently used ones. It's not that I can't write Javascript (or more exactly "borrow" code, which I can then tweak!), it's the effort of making sure it works with as many browsers as possible. For that reason it may be slightly less user friendly initially, I'll err on the side of using HTML code that I know will work pretty much anywhere rather than trying to be too clever.




Tim.. thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Nov 2014)

Works alright for me, except the tag function.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2014)

I think we should stop bothering to post when it works and when it doesn't because it changes from minute to minute - we need an alternative, so let's hope that TimO comes up with one!


----------



## busdennis (9 Nov 2014)

not been able to log into MCL for days, tried resetting password to get this error

MDB2 Error: unknown errorYou have been sent a new password. Please check your email.

I still get a new password generated but it don't work?


----------



## TimO (9 Nov 2014)

I just noticed that the Service Log won't work either. I wanted to record new tyres, and swapping over of pedals, but it doesn't seem to want to record anything, with the now familiar MDB2 Error.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

TimO said:


> I just noticed that the Service Log won't work either. I wanted to record new tyres, and swapping over of pedals, but it doesn't seem to want to record anything, with the now familiar MDC2 Error.


Yeah I find that really useful too, shame.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Yeah I find that really useful too, shame.


I hadn't noticed that feature but I can see that it would be handy for keeping track of things like chain life etc.

I hope MCL stays up another month or so because it looks like I am finally going to achieve an MCL goal! I am currently at 90% of my 2014 target, 160 miles ahead. Barring illness, accident, or a freakishly bad premature winter, I should pass my target with a couple of weeks in hand.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I hadn't noticed that feature but I can see that it would be handy for keeping track of things like chain life etc


It is, especially with 3 bikes to keep track of.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Nov 2014)

Tbh the only thing better than the 3rd party efforts like ridewithgps.com or Garmin connect is, the shame ticker to try to motivate me. And the groups thing, though that doesn't seem to be updating my cc signature. 

Ah well, not the end of the world I suppose.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Tbh the only thing better than the 3rd party efforts like ridewithgps.com or Garmin connect is, the shame ticker to try to motivate me. And the groups thing, though that doesn't seem to be updating my cc signature.
> 
> Ah well, not the end of the world I suppose.


Just noticed the same for me too. Mileage on MyCyclingLog correct @ 9774 but ticker here is only showing 9200 ish.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2014)

TimO said:


> I just noticed that the Service Log won't work either. I wanted to record new tyres, and swapping over of pedals, but it doesn't seem to want to record anything, with the now familiar MDB2 Error.





potsy said:


> Yeah I find that really useful too, shame.





potsy said:


> It is, especially with 3 bikes to keep track of.


If any of you are on strava then you could always use the service logs there as well/instead. Under bikes, if you click on each bike you can add in the components. It goes by date, so if you change something at the end of a day after a ride, put the following days date in otherwise it counts that change as having happened at 00:01 that day though it only makes the record of by a few miles


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Tbh the only thing better than the 3rd party efforts like ridewithgps.com or Garmin connect is, the shame ticker to try to motivate me. And the groups thing, though that doesn't seem to be updating my cc signature.
> 
> Ah well, not the end of the world I suppose.


The old ticker is not updating, the new one is. I know this because I have dropped a place today. I would add the crying icon but for some reason unless I type out the code rather than adding the actual emicon it doesn't stay in the message and promptly gets deleted!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Nov 2014)

Ah well, I suppose these new fangled things called diaries in Asda will have to do......can I remember how to use a pen?


----------



## TimO (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The old ticker is not updating, the new one is. I know this because I have dropped a place today. I would add the crying icon but for some reason unless I type out the code rather than adding the actual emicon it doesn't stay in the message and promptly gets deleted!


I don't know about the old one, but the new one is working, as long as it can occasionally manage to contact MyCyclingLogs. If it stops, and MyCyclingLogs appears to be working, poke me, and I'll look at it.

Unfortunately, the up/down movement is rather crudely just comparing the current UTC day (so midnight to now) to the previous day, so at the stroke of midnight it changes, and any rides added during the day can cause it to change. My intention is to make it compare the current 24 hours to the previous 24 hour period, whatever the current time is (but this isn't set in stone, feel free to suggest an alternative approach). I'll probably put in something to allow people to change what "day" means, so anyone not on the UK can adjust to another time zone, to suit their local day.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

TimO said:


> I don't know about the old one, but the new one is working, as long as it can occasionally manage to contact MyCyclingLogs. If it stops, and MyCyclingLogs appears to be working, poke me, and I'll look at it.
> 
> Unfortunately, the up/down movement is rather crudely just comparing the current UTC day (so midnight to now) to the previous day, so at the stroke of midnight it changes, and any rides added during the day can cause it to change. My intention is to make it compare the current 24 hours to the previous 24 hour period, whatever the current time is (but this isn't set in stone, feel free to suggest an alternative approach). I'll probably put in something to allow people to change what "day" means, so anyone not on the UK can adjust to another time zone, to suit their local day.


The reference to me dropping a place was nothing more than the fact that I am off my bike at the moment with a bad back and likely not to be out for a while but as an it engineer i do find it interesting to know how it works.  thank you.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Nov 2014)

TimO said:


> I don't know about the old one, but the new one is working, as long as it can occasionally manage to contact MyCyclingLogs. If it stops, and MyCyclingLogs appears to be working, poke me, and I'll look at


I'm thinking the ticker I have must be the old one as its not updated for some time. How would I switch to the new one?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I'm thinking the ticker I have must be the old one as its not updated for some time. How would I switch to the new one?





coffeejo said:


> To use the new MCL ticker, edit your signature, select the icon on the right hand side to use BB editor and use this code:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## TimO (10 Nov 2014)

... and units=k for km, units=m for miles, and units=b for both.

With the "b" option, there's a risk that the text may encroach on the bar, but the only easy solution to that, is to do less miles.


----------



## Col5632 (10 Nov 2014)

I found another site that seems to do the same thing?

http://www.mycycling.co.uk/guest/login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/app/welcome.aspx


----------



## velovoice (10 Nov 2014)

Col5632 said:


> I found another site that seems to do the same thing?
> http://www.mycycling.co.uk/guest/login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/app/welcome.aspx


Are you using it yourself? How do you find it?
I'd be a bit worried about an app that was developed as part of a university course... EIGHT years ago.
So unless some current testimonials come forth... sounds much the same as MCL and to be honest looks even less sophisticated.


----------



## Col5632 (10 Nov 2014)

velovoice said:


> Are you using it yourself? How do you find it?
> I'd be a bit worried about an app that was developed as part of a university course... EIGHT years ago.
> So unless some current testimonials come forth... sounds much the same as MCL and to be honest looks even less sophisticated.



I'm not just happened to notice it when i googled mycyclinglog to see if my shortcut was working or not


----------



## velovoice (10 Nov 2014)

Col5632 said:


> I'm not just happened to notice it when i googled mycyclinglog to see if my shortcut was working or not


Fair enough.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Nov 2014)

Bang on, cheers Ian & Tim.


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2014)

victor said:


> Yes, I second that, @Shaun. This would I think be a very popular addition to the CC site .



I agree and have attempted to commission developers to create such a feature but so far have not had any success. It's still on my to-do list.


----------



## TimO (11 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> I agree and have attempted to commission developers to create such a feature but so far have not had any success. It's still on my to-do list.


I'm working on it, in my vast amounts of spare time. 

I actually have just been having a quick read up on SQL injection attacks, and hadn't realised the existence of parameterised statements, which are a so much more reliable approach than simply escaping characters. Of course, it really needs a multi-layered approach, so I may escape the strings as well! (paranoia is good with such things).


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Nov 2014)

TimO said:


> I'm working on it, in my vast amounts of spare time.
> 
> I actually have just been having a quick read up on SQL injection attacks, and hadn't realised the existence of parameterised statements, which are a so much more reliable approach than simply escaping characters. Of course, it really needs a multi-layered approach, so I may escape the strings as well! (paranoia is good with such things).


I love reading your posts here Tim, they may as well be in Arabic for what understanding I've got of stuff like that. I applaud your knowledge


----------



## Shaun (11 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I love reading your posts here Tim, they may as well be in Arabic for what understanding I've got of stuff like that. I applaud your knowledge



Just don't ask about sanitised inputs ...


----------



## coffeejo (11 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> Just don't ask about sanitised inputs ...


Why? What are they?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Why? What are they?


Apart from any other reason, the potentially rude answers? 

If you read about PHP security, you will see that it is pretty scary what hackers can do by sending PHP software on a website what it is not expecting and has not been protected against.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Apart from any other reason, the potentially rude answers?
> 
> If you read about PHP security, you will see that it is pretty scary what hackers can do by sending PHP software on a website what it is not expecting and has not been protected against.


and the next question for the day will be ???? yep you got it


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> and the next question for the day will be ???? yep you got it


Ok, then one answer is - read Essential PHP Security!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> and the next question for the day will be ???? yep you got it


Unless you meant the rude stuff, in which case - a gentleman does not discuss such matters!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, then one answer is - read Essential PHP Security!


oh the question was never going to be from me... that is something I know a little about
I'm currently retraining into a certain field in IT....


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2014)

HEYHO.. Here we go.... down again..


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> HEYHO.. Here we go.... down again..


Up again


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Not that I have any ride data to add but could we not get more inventive with the up/down comments and use a yo-yo or something similar


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Not that I have any ride data to add but could we not get more inventive with the up/down comments and use a yo-yo or something similar


Your wish is my command!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> View attachment 61659


Brilliant thank you!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2014)

It looks like MCL might actually survive long enough for me to log myself achieving my annual target, for the first time ever - I am currently at 94% and bad weather has not arrived to scupper the last few percent (yet)!


----------



## coffeejo (23 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like MCL might actually survive long enough for me to log myself achieving my annual target, for the first time ever - I am currently at 94% and bad weather has not arrived to scupper the last few percent (yet)!


You've jinxed it now!


----------



## HLaB (30 Nov 2014)

Just realised what the 'MDB2 Error: unknown error' means, it can't save tags!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2014)

HLaB said:


> Just realised what the 'MDB2 Error: unknown error' means, it can't save tags!


Yes - I suspected that a few days ago. I'm sure it would be a trivial fix to sort it out, which is why it is so irritating not to get any response from 'Mr MCL'!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Tyke site is back up* but the tags are not working giving an error message* but updating your distance despite the error.



28th October...



HLaB said:


> Just realised what the 'MDB2 Error: unknown error' means, it can't save tags!





ColinJ said:


> Yes - I suspected that a few days ago. I'm sure it would be a trivial fix to sort it out, which is why it is so irritating not to get any response from 'Mr MCL'!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> 28th October...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - I suspected that a few days ago. I'm sure it would be a trivial fix to sort it out, which is why it is so irritating not to get any response from 'Mr MCL'!


Yes, I discovered a while back that he couldn't care less. In spite of his claims on the MCL site to be ready to receive queries on his Facebook page, he never responded to mine and others', so I just lost respect for the guy.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2014)

victor said:


> Yes, I discovered a while back that he couldn't care less. In spite of his claims on the MCL site to be ready to receive queries on his Facebook page, he never responded to mine and others', so I just lost respect for the guy.




Especially since begging for and taking money from people to keep it running.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jan 2015)

A few people have recently requested to join the CycleChat group on MCL but this aspect of the system is also not working (I have no way of adding them, previously I received a special message on the site and I could authorise it) so sorry for that folks!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2015)

Auntie Helen said:


> A few people have recently requested to join the CycleChat group on MCL but this aspect of the system is also not working (I have no way of adding them, previously I received a special message on the site and I could authorise it) so sorry for that folks!




Time to look for a new logging site?


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2015)

Looks like the tracking databases have been restarted  - lots of maintenance updates to do.


----------



## clid61 (2 Jan 2015)

cant log in at all recognises mty sign in then doesnt !


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Jan 2015)

It worked for me about an hour ago.

Edit: still looks OK for me.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2015)

DCLane said:


> Looks like the tracking databases have been restarted  - lots of maintenance updates to do.




Good stuff... updating now before it breaks again.


----------



## Pikey (2 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Time to look for a new logging site?



Might be time, I gave up on it in oct and against my better judgement just used strava and the cc strava group.

My ticker in my signature never reached 100% because of it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Time to look for a new logging site?



It's a shame Strava doesn't show YTD data for groups


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2015)

Pikey said:


> Might be time, I gave up on it in oct and against my better judgement just used strava and the cc strava group.
> 
> My ticker in my signature never reached 100% because of it


Seems to be working very well, and quickly too. And he's finally fixed the tags.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's a shame Strava doesn't show YTD data for groups


Perhaps enough of us should request this feature?


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jan 2015)

I don't use Strava etc as they all seem to want me to make my rides public and I'm not up for that. I'm annoyed enough as it is with Garmin for suddenly giving my rides a title using the name of my local village.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Seems to be working very well, and quickly too. And he's finally fixed the tags.



This has made my day! I've just added tags to about 6 weeks' worth of rides, and now I have proper stats!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> This has made my day! I've just added tags to about 6 weeks' worth of rides, and now I have proper stats!




Indeed. Spent a while updating all mine too.
Fingers crossed it stays stable now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I don't use Strava etc as they all seem to want me to make my rides public and I'm not up for that. I'm annoyed enough as it is with Garmin for suddenly giving my rides a title using the name of my local village.



You can make your rides private so nobody can see them, but they don't then count to any challenges you may enter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. Spent a while updating all mine too.
> Fingers crossed it stays stable now.



I can't be bothered to update mine


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I can't be bothered to update mine




That's fair enough. Just that a lot of us have been using MCL for years (especially since our previous logging site CycClogs went down). I have 6 years of rides logged so it's nice to keep it all updated.


----------



## zaza123 (13 Jan 2015)

It's been down for me for the last hour or so. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

Yup, can't get into the 'add' ride screen.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

Back up and running again


----------



## zaza123 (13 Jan 2015)

Just got in. Ta!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Jan 2015)

Bah, can't get it to load up...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2015)

Took me ages to get tonights commute input.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2015)

Down last night and up tonight :-/ It took @Supersuperleeds so long as the system is struggling to cope with his mega miles ;-)


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Dec 2017)

It's down for me again. Annoying as I hadn't backed up the data for ages!


----------



## andsaw (31 Dec 2017)

Same for me, and i haven't backed mine up either, hopefully its temporary.


----------



## taximan (31 Dec 2017)

I haven't been able to log on for several months now. In fact I have given up on it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jan 2018)

It was working 3 days ago.

For me, the Tag feature that it has is absolutely brilliant and I haven't found that on any comparable site. I like to tag when I ride with friends and I can't do that on Strava in a searchable way. It's disappointing!


----------



## andsaw (1 Jan 2018)

I'm sure this happened a few years back, when the site owner needed funds to pay for the site, maybe that's all that's needed and will be up and running again soon.


----------



## rb58 (7 Jan 2018)

I've given up on it now and am reverting to Garmin Connect. Not a good, but at least it's available.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2018)

rb58 said:


> I've given up on it now and am reverting to Garmin Connect. Not a good, but at least it's available.


My Garmins sync to both Connect and RWGPS automatically anyway. 

I'm pretty sure it will be back up and running soon


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2018)

If it comes back and you use Strava, you can use this nifty tool to upload all your rides rather than doing them manually.

http://mcgalliard.org/eddington/index.php

as usual credit to @jefmcg for creating it.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jan 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If it comes back and you use Strava, you can use this nifty tool to upload all your rides rather than doing them manually.
> 
> http://mcgalliard.org/eddington/index.php
> 
> as usual credit to @jefmcg for creating it.


I gave up on MCL a while back but I do upload with that I just don' bother to tag and assign bike data


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2018)

It is starting to resurface! 

I finally managed to get a screen to pop up but it won't let me log in and it says that new registrations are temporarily disabled.

'Contact Support' seems to be working though I haven't tried to do that.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (8 Jan 2018)

Just tried to log in without success


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jan 2018)

Things are changing rapidly, I _just _got this


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2018)

My last MCL backup was Christmas Eve and I have not done a lot of riding since then. As time goes by this year, however, I am going to be accumulating lots of rides and I will not want to have to type them all up at a much later date. I'll give it another week or 2 but will move on to another system if MCL has not returned by then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> My last MCL backup was Christmas Eve and I have not done a lot of riding since then. As time goes by this year, however, I am going to be accumulating lots of rides and I will not want to have to type them all up at a much later date. I'll give it another week or 2 but will move on to another system if MCL has not returned by then.



If you use Strava use this when it comes back. http://mcgalliard.org/eddington/index.php

if you don't use Strava but do use a GPS device, you can set yourself up a Strava account and mark everything as private so no one can see anything and use the above when it comes back, you can then get rid of the Strava account if you wish.

credit as usual to @jefmcg

Now I have her attention  @jefmcg Is there a simple way I can get my mileage per ride on Strava to two decimal places? Just found Veloviewer shows distance to two decimal places


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you use Strava use this when it comes back. http://mcgalliard.org/eddington/index.php
> 
> if you don't use Strava but do use a GPS device, you can set yourself up a Strava account and mark everything as private so no one can see anything and use the above when it comes back, you can then get rid of the Strava account if you wish.
> 
> ...


My cousin is really into Strava and he set me up with an account while we were down in Devon last September but I never got into using it. Maybe I will take another look.

Is there any way to import a MCL csv backup file?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> My cousin is really into Strava and he set me up with an account while we were down in Devon last September but I never got into using it. Maybe I will take another look.
> 
> *Is there any way to import a MCL csv backup file?*



From MCL to Strava? I don't know, I very much doubt it as MCL just has basic information


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jan 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> From MCL to Strava? I don't know, I very much doubt it as MCL just has basic information


Theoretically it should be possible, because you can create a ride in strava with just as scant information as MCL stores, but no I don't think there is a way to do it. Not much demand, I guess.



Supersuperleeds said:


> Now I have her attention  @jefmcg Is there a simple way I can get my mileage per ride on Strava to two decimal places?


No I don't think so. I think the only way is via the API, and while that is quite robust it's not trivial to use. It requires coding.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Theoretically it should be possible, because you can create a ride in strava with just as scant information as MCL stores, but no I don't think there is a way to do it. Not much demand, I guess.
> 
> 
> No I don't think so. I think the only way is via the API, and while that is quite robust it's not trivial to use. It requires coding.



Cheers, I've now found I can get my mileage to 2 decimal places from Veloviewer, since MCL has gone down I've "lost" 0.4 miles from Strava rounding to 1 decimal place


----------



## EasyPeez (10 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Is there any way to import a MCL csv backup file?



Back up file you say....hmmm....if only I'd realised that was a thing before I lost 3 years' data!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Back up file you say....hmmm....if only I'd realised that was a thing before I lost 3 years' data!


Yikes - bad luck!

This has happened several times in the past and the site has always come back up eventually. Assuming that it _does _return, then select '_View_' and you will see a link towards the top of the page. (I obviously can't confirm at the moment, but I think it was top right, and said something like 'Save Data'). Click the link and export your data in whatever format suits you. I use CSV so I could easily get the data into a spreadsheet if I wanted to.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2018)

It's back up and working


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jan 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers, I've now found I can get my mileage to 2 decimal places from Veloviewer, since MCL has gone down I've "lost" 0.4 miles from Strava rounding to 1 decimal place


Someone has to do some coding. Kudos for letting Veloviewer do it for you 



ColinJ said:


> Is there any way to import a MCL csv backup file?


I could probably knock something together ... is there much (any) demand?

(I'm in the mood for pottering)


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> It's back up and working


Yay ... Back up, so backup! 


ColinJ said:


> ... select '_View_' and you will see a link towards the top of the page. (I obviously can't confirm at the moment, but I think it was top right, and said something like 'Save Data'). Click the link and export your data in whatever format suits you. I use CSV so I could easily get the data into a spreadsheet if I wanted to.


My memory was playing tricks on me - it is '_Export to CSV_' with no choice of any other format.



jefmcg said:


> I could probably knock something together ... is there much (any) demand?
> 
> (I'm in the mood for pottering)


If it is free, gratis, and for nothing - yes!


----------



## EasyPeez (11 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - bad luck!
> 
> This has happened several times in the past and the site has always come back up eventually. Assuming that it _does _return, then select '_View_' and you will see a link towards the top of the page. (I obviously can't confirm at the moment, but I think it was top right, and said something like 'Save Data'). Click the link and export your data in whatever format suits you. I use CSV so I could easily get the data into a spreadsheet if I wanted to.



Done. Thanks for that. It doesn't seem to export details of which bike was used for which rides which is a shame (makes noting things like mileage on tyres and other components impossible) but better than nothing. And good news that the site is back up now anyway.


----------

